# Kefir wanted



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey does anyone have a good amount of kefir to send me. My customers will all start coming next week and will all ask for new starts. I would be happy to pay postage and a resonable amount for some, I give it away for free. I need at least 10 little guys. Oh and you have to take paypal! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Vicki, I can send you a few but I just came into milk and they aren't growing very fast yet. I have customers picking them up too. Maybe somebody else has more? Mine are free just pay shipping approx $4.60 to TX. 

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sure Christy I will take what you can spare, Miriam said yours were really nice. Send me your paypal addy and I will send you the shipping. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

[email protected]


----------

